# Word of the Day - Bunting



## debodun (Aug 2, 2021)

Bunting (noun) - 1) a small wild bird related to cardinals.

Aunt Maggie saw a bunting at her bird feeder last week.



2) festive decorations made of fabric, or plastic, and even paper in the colors of national flags gathered and draped into swags or pleated into fan shapes.

Many American homes display bunting around July 4th.


----------



## cdestroyer (Aug 2, 2021)

i have several of those buntings feed here


----------



## RubyK (Aug 2, 2021)

I have been a lifetime bird watcher and have heard of a_ painted bunting, _but have never seen one in person.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2021)

*Colourful Bunting is strung  across from house to house in the narrow streets of Spain and Italy during Fiesta time *


----------

